# Two tool questions



## varmit (Apr 19, 2009)

Folks,
Does anyone, other than me, use bare handled Channellocks to ream EMT? 
This is my life long method. It is quick, simple, effective and no extra reaming tool to carry around: Poke both handles in the pipe, twist pliers, flip pliers around and use jaws to clean burrs of the outside of pipe, install.

When/ where did a fish tape become a journeyman supplied tool? From many of the postings on here, this appears to be the case. I always considered a fish tape a company supplied consumable, such as a drill bit or a hacksaw blade.


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

I use the jaws to ream bigger conduit, inside and out.

fish tapes have always been a company supplied tool for me.

~Matt


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

I have used the bare handled method a lot. I checked every reamed end with no loss, in comparison, of time. When I was on construction I always had a few blades for the hacksaw. Fish tapes usually were supplied by the contractor but these days I have seen 50 footers for $4 to$5 dollars. I believe I'd keep a few around without complaining.


----------



## Missouri Bound (Aug 30, 2009)

30 years ago I was taught to use channellocks to ream and clean EMT.....still do it. Why mess with something that works?


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Depends on what type of fittings I'm using.

If I'm doing a job with compression fittings, I'll be using 2 pairs of channies anyhow, so I use the bare handled pair to ream the EMT. If I'm using ss fittings and EMT 1" or smaller (which is most of the time), I'll use the Klein reamer. 

The channellock method seems "sturdier" most times. If you have a big burr on the EMT (like from hacksawing in mid-air, and having that last little bit of EMT break off), the Klein reamer can get "stuck" on that big burr and break the reamer blade. The Klein reamer blades are funny. I've gone a year on a single one already, and have had others not even make it through the day. I guess it just depends on how much muscle I have that day? I dunno.


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

I finally broke down and bought a reamer specifically for secured pipes in hard to get places. Otherwise, I still use needlenose, channels, or linemans.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Fish tapes have always been supplied by whoever I was working for (despite what the union boys say). But I always supplied my own for when I was working alone.

I now have a collection of 10-12 of them in various states of usability.


----------



## knowshorts (Jan 9, 2009)

I have been using naked 420's for over 25 years to ream emt. Really old ones, with a patent number on them. 2 pairs purchased new in 1946. One pair was stolen. I have picked up a few spares over the years from dead man sales, to use as backups.


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

I have klein reamers that I use if I'm running pipe all day but if they're not handy I use dikes or linesmen of channies.


----------



## Shado (Jan 1, 2009)

Yes, I do too.

I used to have a pair of bare channy's until I lost them in a 14' block wall...

Now I just skin off the last 2-3 inches....and have at it.:thumbsup:


----------



## professor poptart (Mar 2, 2010)

Yes to the channel lock question.
I don't run EMT much any more but I have a pair of cheap slip joint pliers I use just as you do. I found this pair hanging up in the bar joists of a building I was doing an HVAC contorl upgrade on. They have slightly sharper corners on the handles and work great for reaming EMT.


----------



## Innovative (Jan 26, 2010)

If a guy wants to use his own fish tapes no problem..... but I supply two Stainless steel Klein depth finders per truck a 240' and a 120'. Reaming.. needle nose pliers and/or the klein reamer..........


----------



## Lone Crapshooter (Nov 8, 2008)

The first thing I do when I get a pair of pouch size channellocks is to circumcise them. I remove the blue plastic from the handles. 
The primary reason is that the slide in and out of my pouch easier. It does make a big difference . When I started in the trade in the early 70's you had to pay extra for the blue plastic and they had a fancy nut and bolt arrangement that held the 2 pieces together and you could adjust the friction between the halves.

LC

Listen Think Solve


----------



## Bmoskyok (Mar 2, 2010)

a piece of all thread works great for reaming larger then 2 inch pipe also


----------



## 220/221 (Sep 25, 2007)

> 30 years ago I was taught to use channellocks to ream and clean EMT.....still do it.


 
Old school :thumbup:




> Why mess with something that works?


Same reason we generally use cordless sawsalls instead of hacksaws. To find something that works better, IE the Klien pipe reamer. One tool/motion reams in and out.



> When/ where did a fish tape become a journeyman supplied tool?


It did? Not around here.


----------



## SparkYZ (Jan 20, 2010)

I use those for 1/2 and 3/4. GREAT tool. Reams inside and out, does a good job of it. Also works as a great locknut tool.

For 1'' to 1 1/2'', I'll use channel locks. Bigger than that and I use a file to ream.


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

I use a pair of 420's that my dad give me and they are as old as I am to ream conduit and they work just fine for me.


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

william1978 said:


> I use a pair of 420's that my dad give me and they are as old as I am to ream conduit and they work just fine for me.


In a pinch, a short piece of half inch or three eighths all-thread rod have served me well; both rigid, and EMT.


----------



## amptech (Sep 21, 2007)

1-1/4" and larger EMT, I usually ream with a short piece of the same. A 1/2 round file works well if the cut is extra rough from a dull blade.


----------



## sparks134 (Jan 30, 2009)

Always use my 420's on emt up to 2''


----------

